

Internet of things starter kit unveiled by ARM and IBM - swamp40
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-31584546

======
tracker1
Really light on any details... processor speed, capability, memory and io
alignments will be the biggest keys here... other issues will include what's
in the box in terms of power, networking and a/v support. Right now, it feels
like RPi2 is really compelling in this space, despite the closed off warts in
the AV side.

------
tuxguy
more tech details & specs

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/24/arm_ibm_internet_of_...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/24/arm_ibm_internet_of_things_starter_kit/)

